# Ospreys!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was at our local park yesterday with some of the kids I play with  and was treated to the sight of two beautiful, huge ospreys circling the lake. Another lady was standing watching and I asked if they were indeed ospreys--I've only seen two in my entire life--and she said they were. Of course the ONE DAY I didn't have my camera with me (my sister calls me "Auntie Paparazzi").  What a magnificent sight they were!! They are really rare here to see and to see a pair was just really cool. Sorry I don't have pictures! I'll try to get back tomorrow and see if they're still in the area. Not sure if they're the type to hang around?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! What a sight to see, MJ! Hope they hang around long enough for you to get some photos!

Here's a couple I found on-line:



















Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the Osprey's, they are a common, yet magnificant, sight here.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, that's just what they looked like, all that white was stunningly bright. I didn't get a chance to go today but I will try tomorrow. I'm just glad I got to see them at all. That's like seeing a bald eagle around here!


----------

